# Teaching Motley to use the door flyscreen



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Amongst other things she´s a dog trainer :grin2:

She´s a bit loud and excitable.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I was thinking you should be outside when he’s in or vice versa

Still he got there in the end

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I was thinking you should be outside when he's in or vice versa
> 
> Still he got there in the end
> 
> Sandra


As I did when I changed tactics :grin2: 
He has to do both ways without any encouragement, he isn´t quite there yet, but it won´t take long now.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Course he did

He’s brilliant

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have had a horrible thought so before it happens I must stick something on that glass door to let him know its shut otherwise in his excitement to go out he may crash into the door.


----------

